# Dialer Abzocke, Vorschläge gegen die Ablehnung der T-Com



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

Hallo ,

ich habe ein kleines „Großes“ Problem mit einem Dailer,

und bin  bei der Recherche, über diese nützliche Seite gestolpert.
Am Besten schildere ich einfach mal kurz den Sachverhalt.

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich weiter vorgehen sollte.

Am 08.04.2004 kam die Telefonrechnung, darauf war eine Position verzeichnet, die mir nichts sagte. Darauf hin habe ich auf dieser Homepage etwas recherchiert und herausgefunden, das noch mehrere Leute ein ähnliches Problem gepostet haben.

Die Position lautet: 4 Verbindungen zum PRS ( Offline) von T-Com Gesamtbetrag 103,28 Euro. 

Das hat mich ein wenig erstaunt. Denn man muß dazu sagen, kein Nutzer des Telefons oder des PC konnte sich diesen Posten erklären.
Über die Recherchen haben wir dann herausgefunden, dass es sich wohl um einen Dialer handeln muß.
Allerdings konnten wir uns das auch nicht erklären, ( wir = PC- technische Laien ) haben es zwar hingekriegt, einen DSL – Flatrate Anschluß zu installieren, und sind wohl auch davon ausgegangen, dass wir so gegen Dialer geschützt wären. Aber anscheinend, bestand wohl noch eine Steckverbindung zur ISDN -  Anlage, die eigentlich abgeklemmt sein sollte.

Nach dem ersten Schock, haben wir uns dann entschlossen, der Vorgehensweise auf dieser Homepage analog, der T-Com am 10.04..2004 einen Widerspruch via Einschreiben zukommen zu lassen.
Wir haben den Sachverhalt geschildert, den Vertrag angefochten und darauf hingewiesen, dass wir die notwendigen Verbindungsnachweise benötigen.
Wir hatten dem Schreiben noch ein Urteil beigelegt: Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs (BGH) vom 4. März -  (BGH, Urteil vom 4. März 2004, Az. III ZR 96/03)

Am 22.04.2004 kam dann ein Schreiben von der Telekom, ich nehme an das es sich um ein Standardschreiben handelt, in dem  die T-COM darauf hinweist, dass dieses Urteil keine Bewandniss für unseren Sachverhalt hätte, da der Dialer bei der RegTP eingetragen ist und alle gesetzlichen Auflagen erfüllt. Die Telekom lehnt es ab den Betrag von der Rechnung zu streichen.

Wir sind uns nun nicht gewahr wie wir weiterverfahren sollen, da wir ( noch ) nicht nachweisen können, ob und was für einen Dialer wir auf dem PC hatten.
Niemand der Nutzer hat willentlich und wissentlich einen Dialer bestätigt. Die Frage ist nur wie bringen wir das der Telekom bei, da wir zu dem Brief nämlich irgendwie Stellung nehmen sollten.

Wir warten im Moment noch zu auf die Verbindungsdaten, die will uns die Telekom noch übermitteln.

Ich habe doch 6 Woche Zeit, bis der Anspruch auf Widerruf der Rechnung verwirkt ist, oder ?
Denn dann würde ich die Lastschrift in jeden Fall erst Mal zurückbuchen lassen, die Telekom muß ja erst einen Titel gegen mich erwirken, bevor sie sich das Geld wieder holen könnte, oder ?


Ich bedanken mich mal schon mal im voraus für die vielen hoffentlich sehr hilfreichen Anmerkungen die Ihr für mich habt.

Vielen Dank !!!!

Gruß

Gestresster Familienvater


P.S.: Gib es ein sinniges Programm um eine Dialer auf seiner Festplatte aufzuspüren ??? :cry:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Mai 2004)

Interessant ist bereits, dass die Telekom genau zu wissen scheint, welcher Dialer sich bei Dir eingewählt hast obwohl Du ihn auf Deinem System noch gar nicht gefunden hast und damit auch nicht vorlegen konntest. Sofern Du die komplette Rufnummer hast, solltest Du einen Blick in die Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde werfen. Da hat es einiges an Bewegung gegeben - vielleicht auch zu Deinen Gunsten.

Spybot könnte Dir beim Aufspüren von Dialern behilflich sein:
http://www.safer-networking.org/


----------



## dvill (3 Mai 2004)

Zum Abbauen von Stress einfach mal in den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten sehen, hier anmelden und weitere Fragen stellen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

@"Vorschläge gegen die Ablehnung der Telecom"

kleiner Witz: Wieso Vorschläge GEGEN die Ablehnung der TCom? Die TCom produziert täglich neue "Vorschläge" FÜR eine Ablehnung der TCom 




			
				Gestresster Familienvater schrieb:
			
		

> Am 22.04.2004 kam dann ein Schreiben von der Telekom, ich nehme an das es sich um ein Standardschreiben handelt, in dem  die T-COM darauf hinweist, dass dieses Urteil keine Bewandniss für unseren Sachverhalt hätte, da der Dialer bei der RegTP eingetragen ist und alle gesetzlichen Auflagen erfüllt. Die Telekom lehnt es ab den Betrag von der Rechnung zu streichen.



Ich würde mir auf Seiten der Juristen mal eine Stellungnahme dazu wünschen, wieso die TCom das weiterhin behaupten darf. Darf ein Telekommunikationsunternehmen sich so dumm stellen? (Als ob die nicht wüssten, dass es unrechtmässige 0900er-Dialer gibt) 

Wenn die TCom behauptet, dass der Dialer alle gesetzlichen Auflagen erfüllt und auf dieser Grundlage handelt, dann handelt sie so aufgrund einer Fehlinterpretation der RegTP (registriert = registrierungsfähig bzw. "kein Missbrauch möglich"). Wenn diese Fehleinschätzung für einen Verbraucher negative Konsequenzen hätte, kann man dann nicht die TCom haftbar machen? Mangelnde Sorgfalt im Geschäftsverkehr oder so?



			
				Fam.v. schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind uns nun nicht gewahr wie wir weiterverfahren sollen, da wir ( noch ) nicht nachweisen können, ob und was für einen Dialer wir auf dem PC hatten.



 hier  ... und  hier . Viel zu lesen, aber es hat ja auch mal jemand viel geschrieben 



			
				fam.v. schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Gib es ein sinniges Programm um eine Dialer auf seiner Festplatte aufzuspüren ??? :cry:



siehe  hier  (bzw.  hier  - aber bitte erst alles sichern, vor man's löscht 

Falls dialer bekannt, bitte evtl. hier posten


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

naja, das sind jetzt aber viele Lesehinweise, aber manche doppelt


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

Ich würde bezahlen.

Vorher würde ich nochmals eindringlich in deiner Familie fragen wo sie denn so gesurft haben.

Frag doch mal ob sie merfach OK eingeben mussten.

Die Telekom und der Anbieter werden es auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen.

Alleine eine Dialerfirma in Berlin hat laut Spiegel Online im Monat mit Dialern über 60 Millionen Euro Umsatz erzielt.

Die werden sich schon den einen oder anderen Anwalt leisten können.

Ab besten ist - du gehst mal zu einem Anwalt deines Vertrauens.
Hier in diesem Forum findest du niemanden der dich anwaltlich in dieser Sache beraten kann - nur viele die zu jeder Sache eine Meinung haben.


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde bezahlen.
> Vorher würde ich nochmals eindringlich in deiner Familie fragen wo sie denn so gesurft haben.
> Frag doch mal ob sie merfach OK eingeben mussten.
> Die Telekom und der Anbieter werden es auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen.



... Aber wenn da niemand dreimal OK eingegeben hat, oder es Kinder (Minderjähjrige) waren, dann würde ich noch einmal darüber nachdenken, ob sich nicht doh eine Auseinandersetzung lohnt.




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine eine Dialerfirma in Berlin hat laut Spiegel Online im Monat mit Dialern über 60 Millionen Euro Umsatz erzielt.
> Die werden sich schon den einen oder anderen Anwalt leisten können.
> Ab besten ist - du gehst mal zu einem Anwalt deines Vertrauens.
> Hier in diesem Forum findest du niemanden der dich anwaltlich in dieser Sache beraten kann - nur viele die zu jeder Sache eine Meinung haben.



Das Argument mit dem Rechtsanwalt ist  mit Verlaub bescheuert.

Übrigen halte ich ihn  für gut, aber auch erhat bei der ersten Runde bei der Dialerrücknahme-Runde der RegTP vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Köln im letzten Moment die Klage zurücknehmen müssen, um nicht eine empfindliche Niederlage zu kassieren.
Gute Anwälte sind nötig. Aber sie Garantieren keinen Sieg im Prozess.


----------



## dvill (3 Mai 2004)

Ein kleiner Unbekannter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde bezahlen.
> 
> Vorher würde ich nochmals eindringlich in deiner Familie fragen wo sie denn so gesurft haben.
> 
> ...


Das ist schon eine geballte Ladung Unfug.

Verbraucher müssen selbst den Gang zum Gericht nicht fürchten, aber danach sieht es hier überhaupt nicht aus.

Diese tolle Firma in Berlin hat zuletzt den Zahlungsanspruch für 400.000 Dialer mit zurückgenommener Registrierung nicht durchsetzen können und nun liegen wieder viele aktuelle Rücknahmen vor. Da sind die Anwälte dieser Firma schon gut beschäftigt.

Mit der Rufnummer auf der Rechnung wird man wissen, welcher Anbieter betroffen ist. Zuletzt waren viele Dialer aktiv, die nun rückwirkend keine Registrierung mehr besitzen.

Damit würde es besonders einfach. Ein Herr Chef bei der Telekom zeigt hier schon einmal, wo es lang geht. Dann reicht ein Anruf.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Mai 2004)

Unbekannter Mitverdiener schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine eine Dialerfirma in Berlin hat laut Spiegel Online im Monat mit Dialern über 60 Millionen Euro Umsatz erzielt.
> 
> Die werden sich schon den einen oder anderen Anwalt leisten können.


Mir fallen auf Anhieb unheimlich viele Urteile Dialer- oder Inhalteanbieter contra Verbraucher ein...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde bezahlen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Die Telekom und der Anbieter werden es auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen.



sorry - das ist aber blödes Geschwätz !

wir haben die Sache mit dem Einspruch recht erfolgreich durchgezogen. Die Telekom hat auf den Einzug des strittigen Betrags verzichtet. 

Man muss nur stur genug bleiben und mit Hilfe der Infos und Argumenten hier im aus dem Forum gegen die Rechnungsposition Einspruch erheben.

-> nicht einschüchtern lassen - Geld zurückbuchen lassen - hart bleiben !

Jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

@ gestresster Familienvater

Da schließe ich mich Jürgen an. Nachdem ich denen klargemacht hatte, dass ich ohne Gerichtsentscheid nicht zahlen würde und dieses auch entsprechend begründete, verzichtete die Telekom (wörtlich: "aus reiner Kulanz") auf die Forderung.

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Mai 2004)

Total unwichtiger Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in diesem Forum findest du niemanden der dich anwaltlich in dieser Sache beraten kann - *nur viele die zu jeder Sache eine Meinung haben.*


... und manchmal einige, die dich zur gleichen Sache verunsichern und vera....n wollen. Und den Unterschied zwischen Erkentnnis und Meinung nicht mals kennen ...


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2004)

Total unwichtiger Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in diesem Forum * findest du niemanden der dich  anwaltlich in dieser Sache beraten kann* - nur viele die zu jeder Sache eine Meinung haben.



Tja da irrt er auch, es können hier viele anwaltlich beraten, da sie diesen Beruf ausüben und auch mit genau diesem Thema vor Gericht gewonnen haben.
Nur dürfen sie es, vom Gesetzgeber her, nicht im Forum tun.
Aber wer sich von ihnen beraten lassen möchte, kann ja einen Beratungsvertrag abschliessen.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falsche Rechtsansichten dürfen vertreten werden. Die Grenze ist allerdings dort zu ziehen, wo der Vortragende in die Nähe des Betrugs kommt. 
Man kann also der T-Com nicht verwehren, dass sie das Urteil des BGH aus Sicht der Nutzer "falsch" interpretiert. Das Ergebnis dieser irrrigen Rechtsauffassung wird dann sein, dass sie von den Gerichten im Einzelfall eines Besseren belehrt werden wird. Von diesem "Spiel" leben Juristen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

*Ihr Beitrag "Gestresster Familienvater"*

Lieber Familienvater, 
empfehle Einschreiben an die Telekom:
1.) Ich stelle Sie von der Einhaltung der Datenschutzbestimmungen frei und fordere Sie auf, den/die Verursacher der PRS- Verebindungen aktenkundig zu machen. (sonst weden sie nach 80 Tagen gelöscht, und dann wird's schwierig!
2.) Fordern Sie die Telekom auf, bis zum [Datum] verbindlich zu erklären, ob sie aufgrund der Sperrung von 25.000 Dialernummern durch die RegTP
am 08. 04. 04 auf ihrer Forderung besteht oder diese fallen lässt,
andernfalls Sie sich die gerichtliche Beweissicherung vorbehalten.
Darauf erhielt ich ein Schreiben von der Telekom, dass die Sperrung der Dialernummer 090090000583, die bei mir am 05. 03. auf dem Bildschirm erschien (einAngreifer INTEXUS, Dialnummer 090090000583, IP- Nummer
151.30.145.1341.824 versucht, einen Trojaner auf dem PC zu installieren)  noch nicht bestandskräftig sei und der strittige Betrag (gesamt über 200 E derzeit noch nicht angefordert werde.  Die o. g. Nummer gehört nach Mitteilung der RegTP der Intexus, Berlin, Scharnweberstr. 69
Bei Änderung des Sachverhalts.....
Normalerweise wird die Sperrung durch einen Verwaltungsakt nach ca. 4 Wochen bestandskräftig, aussitzen!  Wehrt sich die Mainpean GmbH/
INTEXUS GmbH, Berlin "mit allen verfügbaren Rechtsmitteln", wie angedroht, kann es länger dauern. 
Mein Kommentar: ....

Viel Erfolg, mit freundlichem Gruß
....., Leonberg

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2004)

Hallihallo,

ich lasse jetzt mal die letzten Posting außer acht (ohne daß ich es böse meine) und antworte auf das Anliegen des gestressten Familienvaters.

Auch ich bin wegen 3 Verbindungen des PRS in Widerspruch gegangen.Gestern nun kam die Antwort in der man mir mitteilt, daß man aufgrund der unvollständigen Zielrufnummer nicht konkret prüfen konnte, und aufgrund des fehlenden Auftrags zur vollständigen Speicherung, den zuständigen Netzbetreiber nicht ermitteln konnte.
Anbei hatte ich das Formular für den Auftrag.

Heute nun hab ich bei der Rechnungsstelle der Telekom angerufen und der zugegeben sehr freundliche Mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt, daß ich mir mit dem zugeschickten Antrag die Auskünfte bei der Telekom einholen soll, die er mir dann vorab auch gleich am Telefon übermittelt hat   
nämlich um welche Anbieter es sich handelt und das die zu denen gehören, denen im Nachhinein die Lizenzen entzogen wurde (Global netcom und Texusirgendwas...)

Ich muß mir diese Angaben jedoch schriftlich von der Telekom zukommen lassen und dann damit gegen diese Anbieter Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten.

Mit der "Tagebuch-Nummer" der Polizei muß ich mich dann wiederum an die Telekom wenden, die daraufhin die strittigen Beträge aussetzt bis es ein Urteil gibt (und das kann dauern....)

So ist bei mir der Stand der Dinge.
"Formulier-Fehler" und sichtbare Inkompetenz bitte ich zu entschuldigen.

Liebe Grüße
Neti


----------



## Neti (7 Mai 2004)

Hab mich gestern angemeldet weil ich nicht als Gast posten wollte (sieht immer so aus, als würde man laut über den Zaun rufen)... und dann vergess ich mich einzuloggen  ...:argl: 
Also das letzte Posting war von mir!
Neti


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2004)

Neti schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich muß mir diese Angaben jedoch schriftlich von der Telekom zukommen lassen und dann damit gegen diese Anbieter Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten.
> 
> Mit der "Tagebuch-Nummer" der Polizei muß ich mich dann wiederum an die Telekom wenden, die daraufhin die strittigen Beträge aussetzt bis es ein Urteil gibt (und das kann dauern....)


Genau das macht die T-Com (und auch andere Anbieter) recht gern. Die spannen die Behörden für ihre eigenen Interessen ein, um bei Forderungen des Anbieters, dem die Vergütung gestrichen wird, mit dem Argument entgegen zu wirken, dass hier der Verdacht des Betruges im Raum steht. Dadurch will die T-Com etwaigen Schadenersatzansprüchen vorbeugen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Anzeige aber überflüssig, da diese nur dann sinnvoll ist, wenn tatsächlich ein Straftatbestand vorliegt. Der Entzug der Registrierungen für GN und Intexus berührt nmE nicht das Strafrecht sondern rein die zivile Forderungssache.
Die T-Com macht es sich sehr einfach und dabei hat der Endkunde die Lauferei und bei den Behörden werden sinnarme Verwaltungsakte hin und her gewälzt.

Wenn sich die T-Com nicht von den Kunden erweichen lässt, den strittigen Zahlungsanspruch wegen der Datenbankauskünfte der RegTP nicht ohne das Aktenzeichen zu erlassen, dann hätte ich noch eine andere Idee:

einfach zu einer Polizeiwache gehen und die Sache nicht anzeigen sondern dort lediglich zur Kenntnis geben, eben damit man ein Aktenzeichn erhält. In einigen Regionen werden solche Vorgänge nur als Meldung oder Tagebucheintrag abgeheftet und produzieren keinen weiteren Aufwand. Es wird dadurch kein Verfahren in Gang gesetzt, bei dem der Geschädigte womöglich noch seinen Rechner für irgendwelche Ermittlungen zur Verfügung stellen muss.
Die T-Com hat im übrigen überhaupt keinen Rechtsanspruch auf die Benennung eines behördlichen Aktenzeichen, da sie von dem Vorgang als solchem nicht betroffen ist. Das bedeutet, man könnte sogar _irgendein_ Aktenzeichen mitteilen, damit deren hausinternes Zwangseingabefeld befüllt ist und die strittige Forderung beim Endkunden ausgbucht werden kann.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

Gestresster Familienvater schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Gib es ein sinniges Programm um eine Dialer auf seiner Festplatte aufzuspüren ???



oft wählen sich Dialer direkt nach der Installation ein. Schau also mal auf dden Einzelverbindungsnachweis (den hast Du hoffentlich...) wann die strittigen Verbindungen entstanden sind. Dann suche im Explorer nach einer Datei, die das entsprechende Datum hat. Achtung! Versteckte Dateien mit suchen - kannst Du im Explorer einstellen. Ameinfachsten ist das natürlich, wenn Du regelmäßig ein Backup gemacht hast. Dann wird das Suchen genau der richtigen Datei einfacher.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Neti schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Meiner Meinung nach ist die Anzeige aber überflüssig, da diese nur dann sinnvoll ist, wenn tatsächlich ein Straftatbestand vorliegt.



ohne den Anspruch einer Rechtsberatung: ja, ich habe auch ohne Anzeige mit der Telekom 4 Monate gekämpft und letztlich hat die Telekom nachgegeben. Zuletzt  - nach etlichen dümmlichen Formbriefen - dreht sich alles um die Frage "ist der Dialer registriert oder nicht?". Wenn Du beweisen kannst, daß er nicht registriert ist (z.B. mit Hashcode) - Bingo. So wars zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Humorlos (19 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern nun kam die Antwort in der man mir mitteilt, daß man aufgrund der unvollständigen Zielrufnummer nicht konkret prüfen konnte, und aufgrund des fehlenden Auftrags zur vollständigen Speicherung, den zuständigen Netzbetreiber nicht ermitteln konnte.


Im Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von Mehrwertdiensterufnummern wurde die Telekommunikations-Datenschutzverordnung geändert, in §7 Abs 3 wurde eingefügt
"Abweichend von Satz 3 darf die 0190er oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer ungekürzt gespeichert werden"
Indem die Telekom auf diese Speicherung verzichtet, verhindert sie, dass der Vorfall geklärt werden kann. 
Kann das praktische Folgen haben?


----------

